# WENLING | Wenling Center | 294m | 965ft | 54 fl | U/C



## godgame (Jun 17, 2015)

Anther cbd?


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Beautiful shapes all around, would be interesting to see built the many curves this has from all angles. The crown somehow reminds me of those old steep roofed houses in europe.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

__





建设纪实-- 温岭市 温岭中心 294米X1 54层 117米X1 25层 在建 - 台州 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实-- 温岭市 温岭中心 294米X1 54层 117米X1 25层 在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc








ed500 said:


> Design by Woods Bagot, can't see oscillation pics. unsure if seen already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 644708532

*2018-1-24*



















by 644708532

*2018-5-5*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Fantastic design!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by suspense


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by suspense


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by miaotz

*9.2*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 644708532

*19.11*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by suspense


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 5555了55


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by NTCCDCCD

*1.2.2019*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by suspense

a new rendering, different shape, taller

*294.45m*










http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201903/06/225232n2qg15f1ii5ui1ij.jpg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Are you sure? The floorplan/cross section of that tower looks very different from what is being built right now.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

oscillation said:


> by suspense
> 
> a new rendering, different shape, taller
> 
> ...



That is the wrong project. This is a project in Shaoxing, ZJ right here.


----------



## CoelhoBR (Feb 16, 2019)

Will be a great boost to the region, apparently!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by kelenlee


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, Wenling is a separate city

by miaotz


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by plz111

*5.17*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by mxp

*5.23*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 小男孩315


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 小男孩315


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by kelenlee


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by miaotz

*7.21*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lyn6162968


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-14 by plz111


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

oscillation said:


> by lyn6162968






^^

That photo was taken from the new Wenling Museum's observation deck. I took a photo from the same angle when i was there in June. 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos taken by me back in late May or early June 
The 2nd photo was taken from the new Wenling Museum's observation deck
 :cheers:





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wenling (温岭)* is actually a county-level city by itself, albeit it is under the jurisdiction of the prefecture-level *Taizhou City (台州)*.

Wenling is one of the most developed areas in Taizhou (Zhejiang Province).

Measuring up from google earth, Wenling's City Center is about 30 km to the south of Taizhou's city center. 

Could anyone change the tower's location from Taizhou to Wenling please?








​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by miaotz

*2020/01/23*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> *Wenling (温岭)* is actually a county-level city by itself, albeit it is under the jurisdiction of the prefecture-level *Taizhou City (台州)*.
> 
> Wenling is one of the most developed areas in Taizhou (Zhejiang Province).
> 
> ...


I suppose that would make more sense, but the CTBUH only counts prefecture level cities, and that's what they seem to be doing on this forum too.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice design!


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by Woods Bagot, can't see oscillation pics. unsure if seen already.



















































































































































Wenling Sheraton Hotel | Woods Bagot


We span 17 studios across 6 regions. We are a multi-authorship practice. We create alongside clients, communities & other creatives. We explore data to predict changing human behaviour.




www.woodsbagot.com












wenling sheraton towers — Design Studio Till







www.studiotill.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

This is on hold. The last updates:

_* 2020-11-18 

by suspense 














*_


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

are there updates?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> are there updates?


I couldn't find a Gaoloumi thread for this...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> I couldn't find a Gaoloumi thread for this...


😭 😭 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It's probably dead, very sad because this was a great design too...


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

A Chicagoan said:


> It's probably dead, very sad because this was a great design too...


This is the thread: WENLING | Wenling Center | 294m | 965ft | 54 fl | U/C

It is on hold, should be nice merge both threads and delete some posts with missing pics. I do not have pretends this thread, I mean as creator, because little universe is. Haha..cheers!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh, so it got cut?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Wenling has not own section. And Taizhou is a good host. Pff, the last post is since 1.1.2021. 286 meters, now 294 and 117m. 

台州-摩天族-高楼迷 -


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> It's probably dead, very sad because this was a great design too...


^^
It's not dead, it's just temporarily on hold.
In Gaoloumi, they said there's a lawsuit between the developer and the contractor.
The developer tries to find a new contractor once the court case was settled.
The developer is the co-owner of Wenling's Intime (or Yintai) City Shopping Center (温岭银泰城), one of the largest shopping centers in Taizhou.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , is it still on hold?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-14 by 翼州刺史 

Work resumed


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-23 by suspense


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-07 by suspense


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.10.21








By 王达福 from “文化地标”披“外衣” 市文化中心项目年底完工-温岭新闻网


​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-11 by suspense


----------

